# uk fiance visa waiting times



## Rachel1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have recently applyed for a uk Fiance visa. I recieved an email on the 25th of july stating that my visa app. had been recieved and organized to be reviewed. The email said I would recieve another email when it got to the next stage ( being reviewed ) and another when they approve or deny it. My question is how long does it take to reach the next stage!? I know the current waiting time is 27 business days but i was understanding that to mean once it had reached an entry clearence officer. How long does it take to reach an officer? Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rachel1 said:


> I have recently applyed for a uk Fiance visa. I recieved an email on the 25th of july stating that my visa app. had been recieved and organized to be reviewed. The email said I would recieve another email when it got to the next stage ( being reviewed ) and another when they approve or deny it. My question is how long does it take to reach the next stage!? I know the current waiting time is 27 business days but i was understanding that to mean once it had reached an entry clearence officer. How long does it take to reach an officer?


Nobody really knows. While it says the processing time is calculated from the day your documents reach UKBA in NYC, it can be from when your package is actually opened and documents rearranged for review by ECO. There is a big backlog for the reviewing stage so your application is likely to be among dozens (hundreds?) that are waiting to be looked at by overworked ECOs. Once they start looking at your application, outcome is usually pretty quick - say within a day, unless there are issues that need to be resolved, such as verification of evidence, referral to London for review by specialist caseworkers etc.


----------



## nuchkamon (Aug 14, 2012)

my fiance visa took 2 months from apply to get back to me 

hope that helps!


----------



## Rachel1 (Aug 14, 2012)

nuchkamon said:


> my fiance visa took 2 months from apply to get back to me
> 
> hope that helps!


Thank you so much for your advice! Im sure they have been busy with the olympics as well.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Rachel1 said:


> I have recently applyed for a uk Fiance visa. I recieved an email on the 25th of july stating that my visa app. had been recieved and organized to be reviewed. The email said I would recieve another email when it got to the next stage ( being reviewed ) and another when they approve or deny it. My question is how long does it take to reach the next stage!? I know the current waiting time is 27 business days but i was understanding that to mean once it had reached an entry clearence officer. How long does it take to reach an officer? Thanks!


According to their FaceBook Page, Settlement Visa applications (which includes Spousal and Fiancée) were taking 19 *BUSINESS DAYS* (i.e. Monday to Friday only... no weekends) to process at the New York office , as of August 2nd. 

According to their UK in the USA  page, Settlement Visa applications are taking 27 Business Days to process at the New York office, as of August 13th.

If I were you, I'd probably estimate your wait to be between 15-19 business days (closer to the 19 than the 15), as the wait has been steadily going up since 09 July.

For what it's worth, I did NOT receive any emails from them after the "your application has been opened and will be forwarded to the ECO" except for the email that said "Your Visa has been approved" ... it seems to be hit or miss as to whether or not an applicant receives any correspondence from the NY office during the adjudication process.

I lucked out and got mine approved in 10 business days (2 days shorter than the estimated 12 business day timeline that I'd been given back in July. 

Good Luck to you!


----------

